# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Donne montagne des Pyrénées

## Virginie82

Suite à une séparation je suis dans l obligation de donner un Patou de 10 mois pucé et vacciné. Très affectueux et doux avec les enfants

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour et bienvenue Virginie,

Vous devriez faire une annonce là plutôt : *Adoption Chien
*
Essayez également de contacter cette association, elle pourrait peut-être vous aider :http://www.rescuemontagnes.com

----------


## Virginie82

Merci beaucoup pour votre conseil, j essaie immédiatement

----------

